# Instruction Manual



## rifler99 (3 Apr 2009)

Looking for a copy of an instruction manual for a J.D.WOODWARD HEAVY DUTY DIAMOND SCROLL SAW,CAN ANYONE HELP? Happy to cover all expenses for copy and post.


----------



## toolsntat (4 Apr 2009)

I`ll ask someone but don`t hold your breath :roll: 
It may be a "hiding to nothing" :wink: 
Andy


----------



## dunbarhamlin (4 Apr 2009)

Could try:
J. D. WOODWARD, 7 Higham Way, Hinckley, Leicestershire LE10 2PU, England.Tel: 01455 613432 Fax: 01455 613432


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (4 Apr 2009)

All I could find on web for fret saw
http://www.scrolling.co.uk/diamond/Diam ... VS_Saw.pdf


----------



## John. B (6 Apr 2009)

Rifler,
You might do better with replies if you put it in the scroll saw section #-o 

Welcome to the forum BTW.

John. B


----------



## DaveL (6 Apr 2009)

Hi rifler99,

Welcome to the forum. 

I have moved your post to the scrolling section.


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks Dave  - I'm sure many of us would have overlooked this post if you hadn't moved it.

Hi Rifler

Diamond saws were manufactured by Doug Woodward until last year when he passed away. As far as I can make out his company died with him, leaving nobody to continue his superb customer support.

I have a couple of Diamond saws and the manual (which isn't much more extensive than the link from hog&bodge) is suitable for all models. However, where I've put my manual is another matter... I'll root around for it over the next couple of days (I'm a bit busy right now) and see if I can find it. If I can, I'll scan a copy and email it to you.

It would probably be just as easy to ask any questions about the machine right here - I'm sure our collective knowledge will be able to get your saw set up properly.

Gill


----------

